# AMD Radeon Software 20.7.1 Release!



## chill_eule (11. Juli 2020)

Moin!

Da die PCGH Redaktion anscheinend seit 2 Tagen schläft:

Neue AMD GPU Treiber verfügbar!
Großer Versionssprung auf die Version 20.7.1 

AMD selbst spricht in den Release-Notes von 



> ...one of our biggest stability updates this year with numerous fixes for end user issues.




Komplett neues Feature namens "Disintegration" was ein in die Treibersoftware integriertes ()


> AMD Bug Report Tool


ist.


Daneben Zahlreiche Fixes für die "known issues".

Hier die komplette changelog:



Spoiler



*Support For*



Disintegration 
AMD Bug Report Tool
The AMD Bug Report Tool is a new and easy way to report issues  directly to us. Simply fill in the form and send the report in. The tool  will automatically capture system details for you, giving our  development teams the necessary information to identify and resolve  issues in future software releases. 
 
 *Fixed Issues*



Some game titles may experience hitching or stutter when Instant  Replay is enabled on Radeon RX 5000 series system configurations. 
Radeon RX Vega Series and Radeon VII graphics products may  experience performance drops when Performance Metrics Overlay is open  while a game is running. 
An error message may sometimes be displayed instead of your stream  preview when switching between tabs in Radeon Software while streaming. 
Custom fan and clock tuning may sometimes reset to default when changes are applied in the Radeon Performance Tuning tab. 
Custom tuning profiles may fail to load or apply correctly after some system boots. 
Display resolution may fail to stretch to full panel when the  display scaling feature is enabled for Counter-Strike&#8482;: Global  Offensive. 
The game compatibility tab in Radeon Software may sometimes show incorrect GPU information for populated games. 
An error message indicating &#8220;Oops something went wrong&#8221; may sometimes appear when clicking on the game compatibility tab. 
Valorant&#8482; may be detected or listed incorrectly as League of Legends&#8482; in the gaming tab in Radeon Software. 
Microsoft&#8482; Teams may experience an intermittent TDR when performing screen sharing on some APU system configurations. 
Saints Row&#8482;: The Third Remastered may experience a system crash or hang when changing display mode. 
DOTA2&#8482; may experience frame drops when Radeon Chill is enabled and the system is left idle for a short period of time. 
Invoking Radeon Overlay may cause stuttering in playback content when using the Netflix&#8482; Windows® store application. 
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided&#8482; may experience an application crash or hang when loading into some train stations. 
Fan speed may report as zero when GPU-Z is running alongside a 3D application. 
The toast messages for some features such as Instant Replay, Instant  GIF and Radeon Replay are not correctly showing when Record Desktop is  set to off. 
Radeon Software Install now provides an error message when a user attempts to install unsupported hardware. 
Some AMD Ryzen&#8482; 3 2200U Mobile Processor with Radeon&#8482; Vega 3 Graphic  system configurations may experience a system hang or long boot time  when upgrading from previous Radeon Software Adrenalin Edition releases. 
DOOM Eternal&#8482; may experience intermittent corruption on Radeon RX 5600 series graphics products. 
DOOM Eternal&#8482; may experience a system hang when HDR and Radeon Overlay are enabled. 
Some hardware accelerated Chrome&#8482; content leveraging VP9 playback may experience corruption on DisplayPort&#8482; connected displays. 
Grass or water corruption may be visible in Final Fantasy&#8482; XV after extended periods of gameplay. 
Radeon Software may fail to generate a profile for League of Legends&#8482; in the gaming tab. 
Radeon Software&#8217;s in-game overlay may fail to appear or may cut off  when invoked on 4K display, while the desktop resolution is set to 4K  and a game is running with a resolution set to 1080p. 
After using the DirectML Media Filters in Radeon Software, graphics  memory may no longer report accurately in Radeon Software performance  section or may report still in use. 
Enabling Radeon Image Sharpening may cause colors to appear washed out when HDR is enabled. 
 *Known Issues*



Performance Tuning Profiles saved from previous Radeon Software  releases will no longer be compatible with Radeon Software Adrenalin  2020 Edition 20.7.1 and onward. 
Launching VR applications using the Oculus Rift&#8482; headset may cause  corruption or a system hang on Radeon RX 5000 series graphics products. 
Enhanced Sync may cause a black screen to occur when enabled on some  games and system configurations. Any users who may be experiencing  issues with Enhanced Sync enabled should disable it as a temporary  workaround. 
Performance Metrics Overlay and the Performance Tuning tab  incorrectly report higher than expected idle clock speeds on Radeon RX  5700 series graphics products. Performance and power consumption are not  impacted by this incorrect reporting. 
With HDR enabled, Windows® desktop may experience flickering, and  performing a task switch while in a game may cause colors to become  washed out or over saturated. 
YouTube playback may become frozen with Microsoft® Edge player and  Chrome&#8482; when played on an extended display on some AMD Ryzen&#8482; 7 3000  series and AMD Ryzen&#8482; 4000 series APU system configurations. 
Banners in Radeon Software may sometimes fail to show, and navigation buttons for those banners may fail to work. 
Modifying the HDMI Scaling slider may cause FPS to become locked to 30. 
Previews for video content on Netflix® using Microsoft® Edge browser may fail to load or appear black. 
AMD is investigating isolated reports of intermittent system hangs  while exiting system sleep on some AMD Ryzen&#8482; 3000 Series Mobile  Processors with Radeon&#8482; Graphics. 
AMD will continue to monitor and investigate any new reports of  black screen or system hang issues during extended periods of gameplay  closely. Users are encouraged to use the new Bug Reporting Tool for any  issues they may encounter. 
 *Footnotes*

 (1) AMD Bug Report Tool is available for all GCN and  RDNA based graphics products. Supported on Windows®7 and Windows®10  operating systems
*Package Contents*

 The Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.7.1 installation package contains the following:


Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.7.1 Driver Version 20.20.01.08 (Windows Driver Store Version 27.20.2001.8002). 




*ACHTUNG! WICHTIG für Alle OCer und Tuner:




			Performance Tuning Profiles saved from previous Radeon Software releases  will no longer be compatible with Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020  Edition 20.7.1 and onward.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Also die Profile am besten einmal schnell screenshoten oder abfotografieren und dann neu einrichten! *

Zu finden natürlich auf AMD.com oder AMD Radeon Adrenalin Edition 20.7.1 driver download oder zig anderen Seiten 

*Der Treiber ist als "optional" gekennzeichnet und hat keine WHQL-Zertifizierung, also auf eigene "Gefahr" verwenden!

*

 (meistens); in diesem Fall leider nicht 



MfG

Eule


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Juli 2020)

Wird PCGH-intern längst für Benchmarks verwendet. 

Der Treiber unterstützt jedoch kein GHS, HWS, HAGS oder wie man's nennen mag.

MfG
Raff


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juli 2020)

Intern schön und gut, aber eure Redaktion veröffentlicht manchmal jeden sche**ß hier als "News", und dann geht eine neue Treiberversion einfach unter? 
Zumal ja AMD sich dies mal länger Zeit gelassen hat. 
Die letzten Monate kam immer mindestens einmal im Monat eine neue Radeon Software raus, diesmal wurde aber die 20.6.1 übersprungen.

Und zum Thema HAGS (oder wie auch immer): 
Nicht einmal du 



> Gerne würden wir Ihnen ausführlich erläutern, was HAGS genau tut, doch  bedauerlicherweise liefern weder Microsoft noch Nvidia ausführliche  Informationen dazu.



kannst uns ja genauer Auskunft geben, was da eigentlich genau hinter steckt. 

Also ist das für die Nutzer eigentlich noch recht egal.
Bugfixes aber sollten dagegen eine Erwähnung wert sein, vor allem, da viele RX5700er Nutzer nach wie vor mit Problemen zu kämpfen haben, die der neue Treiber anscheinend lösen soll.

PS: Der "HAGS"-unterstützende Treiber war ja auch nur eine Beta-Version der 20.5.1, so wie es aussieht. Die 20.7.1 ist immerhin "optional" was mMn. schon eine Stufe "besser" als ne Beta ist


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (12. Juli 2020)

Der Treiber läuft eher sehr instabil ich und andere haben massive Performance Probleme da dieser Treiber immer wieder abstürzt in Spielen. Besonders instabil läuft er in PUBG.

Können andere User dieses Verhalten bestätigen? Ich bin zumindest zurück auf den 20.4.2 WHQL. Ich habe mit einer Radeon VII und einer 5700XT testen können die R9 380 steht noch aus.


----------



## LightLoop (12. Juli 2020)

DX11 Absturz in BF4 nach nicht mal 2 Minuten...


----------



## nur (12. Juli 2020)

...dann immer schon das &#8222;neue&#8220; bug-Tool nutzen


----------



## DARPA (12. Juli 2020)

Hab den gestern von der AMD Page geladen. Wird mir als WHQL angezeigt.

Läuft bisher unauffällig mit der R7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlexonBannsten (12. Juli 2020)

R9 390X läuft bisher ohne Probleme, der Treiber hat bei mir nun auch aufnehmen über ReLive in 1080p/60fps endlich möglich gemacht(davor immer nur laggs bei über 30fps).


----------



## CoLuxe (15. Juli 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Komplett neues Feature namens "Disintegration" was ein in die Treibersoftware integriertes ()
> 
> AMD Bug Report Tool
> 
> ist.



Öhm, "Disintegration" ist tatsächlich ein Game und nicht der Name des Bug Report Tools.
Deswegen steht das da auch als gesonderter Punkt in den Patch Notes.
Aber ich war auch erst verwirrt, weil ich davon noch absolut gar nichts gehört hab.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Juli 2020)

Oh, Tatsache, war etwas verwirrend geschrieben dann 

PS: Schon gehts weiter mit 20.7.2

AMD Radeon Adrenalin Edition 20.7.2 driver download


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (15. Juli 2020)

Einen internen Bugreporter hätte der 19er damals gut gebrauchen können  Der 20er war ja bisher eigentlich fast immer ziemlich stable. Dennoch setzt sich der Treiber gerne mal zurück wenn der Afterburner parallel aktiv ist.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Juli 2020)

Schmeiß den Afterburner doch runter, die Radeon Software kann inzwischen auch eigentlich alles. Bis auf das weniger detailierte Overlay denke ich, aber braucht man das wirklich?


----------



## CoLuxe (15. Juli 2020)

Das Problem ist, dass das Radeon Overlay ziemlich Buggy ist. Mal läuft es gar nicht, mal zeigt es alles außer die FPS an, dann aktualisiert es sich für gefühlte 10 Sekunden nicht.

Beim Afterburner weiß man einfach, das wenn man es sieht, es auch so läuft wie man das will.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juli 2020)

Ok, kann sein, bis auf ein Problem läuft es bei mir allerdings zuverlässig (was den GPU-Teil angeht)
Bei mir ist seit dem release der 20er Radeon-Software Version allerdings der bug drin, dass meine AMD (!) CPU laut AMD-Grafiktreiber immer 0% Auslastung hat 
Aber da wusste nicht mal der offizielle Support zu helfen, werde das also mal ins neue, integrierte "Bug-Tool" reinschreiben


----------



## belle (18. Juli 2020)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Können andere User dieses Verhalten bestätigen?





LightLoop schrieb:


> DX11 Absturz in BF4 nach nicht mal 2 Minuten...


Wir haben hier zurzeit mal wieder Farcry 5 und Division 2 DX12 auf einer XFX RX 480 GTR und einer XFX RX 5700 DD Ultra am Laufen gehabt, beides lief mit 20.7.1 und 20.7.2 problemlos (kein Freesync).
Entgegen früherer Empfehlungen haben ich und ein Kumpel unter "Einstellungen \ Allgemein" im Treiber das Overlay wieder aktiviert, den Upgrade Advisor aber weiterhin deaktiviert.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das der Grund für die Stabilität ist oder ob der Treiber einfach keine Probleme mit den 2 Spielen macht. Freesync soll in den aktuellen 20.7. Treibern aber tatsächlich buggy sein.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (21. Juli 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Schmeiß den Afterburner doch runter, die Radeon Software kann inzwischen auch eigentlich alles. Bis auf das weniger detailierte Overlay denke ich, aber braucht man das wirklich?



Ja, für die Lüftersteuerung. Die ist beim Wattman schon seit Ewigkeiten absolut grauenhaft, wobei es mittlerweile etwas besser ist. 
Der Wattman hat nur zwei Modi: 
1. Automatisch mit der Option Zero-Fan einzuschalten
2. Manuell, aber mit einem Minimum von (bei mir) 18%, Zero-Fan oder Hysterese nicht möglich

Und genau diese 18%  (wenn ich denn auf manuell schalte) erzeugen ein unangenehmes Surren. Der Afterburner hat da absolut keine Beschränkungen, ich kann dort komplett frei meine Lüftersteuerung stufenweise basteln, inklusive Hysterese. Ich kann die Lüfter auf 14% einstellen, sodass diese bei geringer Last (YouTube etc.) praktisch unhörbar sind, während bei der Wattman-Kurve die Lüfter ständig an- und ausgehen und dabei stören. 

Das Metrik-Overlay ist mittlerweile recht brauchbar, aber das nutze ich eh selten. Eine vernünftige Lüftersteuerung wäre mir wichtiger.

Falls sich diesbezüglich was getan hat in den letzten Updates wäre ich für einen Hinweis sehr dankbar, ich bin einige Versionen im Verzug. Man sollte seine Treiber ja so lassen wie sie sind, wenn alles erst einmal halbwegs vernünftig läuft


----------



## Locutosz (21. Juli 2020)

Endlich ist die Blackscreen Problematik beseitigt worden. Seit 10 Tagen kein Blackscreen mehr, war vorher 3 bis 4 mal am Tag.


----------



## belle (23. Juli 2020)

Locutosz schrieb:


> Seit 10 Tagen kein Blackscreen mehr, war vorher 3 bis 4 mal am Tag.


So viele Blackscreen pro Tag und nun keine mehr? Das ist schon eine Hausnummer. Wenn es nun noch immer auftritt, würde ich aber an deiner Stelle über eine RMA nachdenken. 
Freesync soll angeblich im Moment noch Probleme bereiten.
Ich habe im Freundeskreis auch RX 5700, daher die Frage: Nutzt du die Funktion "Enhanced Sync"?


Nettertyp schrieb:


> Direkt wieder runtergeworfen, der Empfohlene läuft deutlich besser.


Bisher läuft der Treiber 20.7.2 bei allen mir bekannten Leuten mit RX 5700 am besten, vorausgesetzt man nutzt kein Freesync.
Mich würde daher aus Neugier interessieren: In welchem Game / mit welcher Software treten die Probleme auf?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## belle (23. Juli 2020)

Nettertyp schrieb:


> Ach der Treiber machte überall Probleme, gespeichertes war nach nem Reboot wieder weg, Dinge haben sich automatisch umgestellt, BSODs usw.


Mir ist eben der neue Chipsatz-Treiber aufgefallen. Im Changelog wird beim UART-Treiber "BSOD fixed" erwähnt. 
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...eiber-Ryzen-Threadripper-Master-Tool-1114278/


----------



## CoLuxe (24. Juli 2020)

Tearing kannst du im Video nur sehen, wenn du den Bildschirm abfilmst.
Wie soll das per Software denn funktionieren? Das entsteht ja erst, wenn die Bilder am Monitor ankommen [emoji38]


----------



## Da_Obst (24. Juli 2020)

Nettertyp schrieb:


> Ja, muss ich mal anders machen. Auf jeden fall hab ich mit dem Optionalen Tearing.
> Habe eben den Alten wieder drauf gepackt, Tearing komplett weg.
> 
> Also scheint der aktuelle Treiber Probleme mit Freesync zu haben, wie bereits erwähnt.



Das ist bei mir auch so, mit dem 20.7.2 setzt Freesync gelegentlich aus. 
Wenn man das nutzen möchte ist man mit dem letzten WHQL-Release deutlich besser aufgehoben. 
Dafür muss ich beim aktuellen Treiber ULPS und PCIe-Powersaving nimmer deaktivieren. 
Die Probleme mit der HW-Beschleunigten Darstellung des Mauszeigers scheint AMD nun auch in den Griff bekommen zu haben.


----------



## belle (25. Juli 2020)

Ich nutze zum Aufzeichnen von Videos während des Zockens einfach die integrierte Treiber-Funktion. Das funktioniert auch noch im Nachhinein, wenn etwas interessantes passiert ist. Dafür nutze ich den Systemspeicher und es zeichnet mit so vielen Bildern pro Sekunde auf, wie du ingame hattest.


----------



## belle (25. Juli 2020)

Nettertyp schrieb:


> Kannst du das etwas genauer erklären? Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was du meinst.


Ich dachte du willst beim Zocken aufzeichnen, aber scheinbar möchtest du den Fehler festhalten. Das wird nicht nötig sein:
Den 20.7.2 können viele nur ohne Freesync nutzen. Das habe ich in Foren gelesen, da ich selbst kein Freesync habe.
Es war für die Stabilität aber gut, dass du die Chipsatz-Treiber aktualisiert hast. 
Per Treiber die letzte Gaming-Minute aufzeichnen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tastenkombination "Shift+Strg+S" (weitere im Treiber unter "Hotkeys")


----------

